# Le han robado en casa al Murciano Encabronao



## superloki (25 Dic 2021)

Pues le han robado aprovechando que se fue a cenar a casa de unos familiares. Vaya rebote que tiene, y no me extraña...


----------



## Reivakuum (25 Dic 2021)

Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua


----------



## superloki (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Posiblemente... vete a saber si andaban buscando material delicado y lo han hecho pasar por un simple robo...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (25 Dic 2021)

Que se siga normalizando el consumo de drogas...


----------



## Bartleby (25 Dic 2021)

pues ahora estará más encabronao.


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2021)

Como come la poya a la GC Con decir buen trabajo vale. Si no quiere mensajes que no de el tel.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (25 Dic 2021)

Es falso que le haya robado para comprar porros. En todo caso cocaína


----------



## dcisneros (25 Dic 2021)

Ahora estará todavía más encabronao este buen hombre el cual no tengo la más remota idea de quién es.


----------



## Vulcan86 (25 Dic 2021)

Tanto le cuesta cambiar de número a este hombre ?


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Posiblemente... vete a saber si andaban buscando material delicado y lo han hecho pasar por un simple robo...



o simple gangstalking


----------



## Vulcan86 (25 Dic 2021)

La gc le dice que no piensa recuperar una mierda y el tío les lame los cojones ,pues nada


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> *Como come la poya a la GC *Con decir buen trabajo vale. Si no quiere mensajes que no de el tel.



Pues si, 
las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del ESTADO
estan para proteger al ESTADO

olvidalo y lo pagaras.

ESTA GENTE NO ESTA DESPIERTA.
son unos buenazos de mierda.
carne de cañon.


----------



## superloki (25 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> Pues si,
> las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del ESTADO
> estan para proteger al ESTADO
> 
> ...



Exacto. Yo hace tiempo que lo tengo claro, y eso que llamamos policía (en cualquiera de sus formas), son realmente soldados. De hecho, si nos fijamos en como ha cambiado su vestuario con los años creo que es más que evidente como se ha militarizado la policía. Si parece que van a entrar en combate, y no hablo de los antidisturbios... En estos dos últimos años es cuando más se ha visto cual es realmente su tarea...


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Exacto. Yo hace tiempo que lo tengo claro, y eso que llamamos policía (en cualquiera de sus formas), son realmente soldados. De hecho, si nos fijamos en como ha cambiado su vestuario con los años creo que es más que evidente como se ha militarizado la policía. Si parece que van a entrar en combate, y no hablo de los antidisturbios... En estos dos últimos años es cuando más se ha visto cual es realmente su tarea...



fuerzas de ocupacion de la masoneria.


----------



## Dan Daly (25 Dic 2021)

En su pueblo hay puesto de la GC, y no es un sitio muy grande, así que los conoce personalmente. No es que le coma la polla a la GC, es que agradece lo poco que hagan a los guardias del puesto de su pueblo, que seguro que no tienen nada que ver en el asalto a su piso, porque es otra gente la que ha entrado.
Y mucha gente tiene su teléfono entre otras cosas porque a través de Bizum ha mandado bastante dinero recaudado a gente de La Palma.


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> Pues si,
> las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del ESTADO
> estan para proteger al ESTADO
> 
> ...



Hombre puestos a pensar que pueden decirte denuncie usted y si dices algo de los porros o demás pueden decirte que sin pruebas no debes hacer esos comentarios (pueden encima darte clases de moral) admito el agradecimiento, pero como lo dice es una comida de culo. 

Además aquí también entraron a robar y seguro que no fue para fumar porros. Me parece muy chorras el vídeo centrándose en los porros... No hay bandas del este que roban y trafican con armas, coches... roban herramientas... No, solo ha sido para porros... Que tenga huevos y hable en general.


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2021)

Dan Daly dijo:


> En su pueblo hay puesto de la GC, y no es un sitio muy grande, así que los conoce personalmente. No es que le coma la polla a la GC, es que agradece lo poco que hagan a los guardias del puesto de su pueblo, que seguro que no tienen nada que ver en el asalto a su piso, porque es otra gente la que ha entrado.
> Y mucha gente tiene su teléfono entre otras cosas porque a través de Bizum ha mandado bastante dinero recaudado a gente de La Palma.



Si come si, se deshace en halagos.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Dic 2021)

No entiendo el follapolicismo de la "derecha" española,

los maderos cumplen órdenes de quien esté mandando, da igual sean "rojos", "fachas" o reptilianos,

son los perros del poder.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Dic 2021)

*Huele a cloaca svcialista !!!.  *


----------



## Fermi (25 Dic 2021)

Yo me cago en la puta guardia civil y en el puto CNI


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Dic 2021)

En el vidrio solo habla de dinero robado y "cosas", esas cosas pueden ser telefonos, ordenadores, memorias externas, agendas ???. 

PD- Estas fechas son aprovechadas por los "profesionales", pvtada al canto.


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No entiendo el follapolicismo de la "derecha" española,
> 
> los maderos cumplen órdenes de quien esté mandando, da igual sean "rojos", "fachas" o reptilianos,
> 
> son los perros del poder.



Los que estuvieron custodiando la casa del coleta. Uff me daría vergüenza.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



para esas cosas se instala uno una camara en casa, ni siquiera tiene que ser de vision nocturna, despues de todo los niggers del CNI brillan en la oscuridad y la camara los capta hasta cuando tienes las luces de casa apagadas


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (25 Dic 2021)

Si, dale las gracias a la Guardia Sivih jajajaja que ahora mismo te ayudan jajajajajaja

La derecha ejjjpañola, defiende a un Rey Mason, que se rie de ellos defendiendo la Agenda 2030.

Defiende a una policia que te multa hasta por un puto bozal en la calle.

A una Guardia Civih que protegia al Coletarri y su putita y multaba a todos los monguer de Vox que iban al Chaleh jajajajjaaja

Sois unos cuckolds de mierda, asi os va, Viva Viva el ggReeey.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Huele a cloaca svcialista !!!. *



y los queridos guardia civil y demas pitufos estan en el ajo.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No entiendo el follapolicismo de la "derecha" española,
> 
> los maderos cumplen órdenes de quien esté mandando, da igual sean "rojos", "fachas" o reptilianos,
> 
> son los perros del poder.



a mi me irrita mucho ya .


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Pues le han robado aprovechando que se fue a cenar a casa de unos familiares. Vaya rebote que tiene, y no me extraña...



JJajajajjajAj un fachaa jodido!! El mejor regalo de navidad jajajja


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> para esas cosas se instala uno una camara en casa, ni siquiera tiene que ser de vision nocturna,* despues de todo los niggers del CNI brillan en la oscuridad y la camara los capta hasta cuando tienes las luces de casa apagadas*


----------



## ueee3 (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Exacto. El otro día dijo que le habían censurado en Youtube de un modo que nunca se había visto antes: hacer como si el vídeo nunca hubiese existido. Borrado por completo de la plataforma. Alguien dijo que sonaba a CNI.

Qué decía? Pues relacionaba a distintas personas en una miniinvestigación que hizo. No me acuerdo de quiénes ni de qué, no me pareció algo superrelevante.


----------



## Ozymandias (25 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> Posiblemente... vete a saber si andaban buscando material delicado y lo han hecho pasar por un simple robo...



Esto es un toque de atención posiblemente, la próxima puede ser un suicidio , está en el punto de mira


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Dic 2021)

A los Royuela también les asltaban el chalé, y lo destrozaban, recurrentemente.... ¡Quizá le estén mandando un mensaje!.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Dan Daly dijo:


> En su pueblo hay puesto de la GC, y no es un sitio muy grande, así que los conoce personalmente. No es que le coma la polla a la GC, es que agradece lo poco que hagan a los guardias del puesto de su pueblo, que seguro que no tienen nada que ver en el asalto a su piso, porque es otra gente la que ha entrado.
> Y mucha gente tiene su teléfono entre otras cosas porque a través de Bizum ha mandado bastante dinero recaudado a gente de La Palma.



no hay que agradecer nada a los perros,
el trabajo *EN TEORIA *de los perros es ese.

y pillar a 4 mataos delincuentes de poca monta,
no es enfrentarse a una milicia armada.

a no ser que sea un gangstalking de los amos de los perros. 
en caso de serlo el enteradillo se reira en tu cara.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Esto es un toque de atención posiblemente, la próxima puede ser un suicidio , está en el punto de mira



quienes estan en el punto de mira son los royuelas.
no el cuñao del murciano.


----------



## JIBA (25 Dic 2021)

*No, no vive en medio del campo.





*



ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. El otro día dijo que le habían censurado en Youtube de un modo que nunca se había visto antes: hacer como si el vídeo nunca hubiese existido. Borrado por completo de la plataforma. Alguien dijo que sonaba a CNI.
> 
> Qué decía? Pues relacionaba a distintas personas en una miniinvestigación que hizo. No me acuerdo de quiénes ni de qué, no me pareció algo superrelevante.



*El video lo tenia alguien descargado y se lo ha pasado.

Ahora lo tiene en su plataforma.*


----------



## antiglobalista (25 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Como come la poya a la GC Con decir buen trabajo vale. Si no quiere mensajes que no de el tel.




Es otro subnormal abducido con filias por la policía y la guardia civil


----------



## McNulty (25 Dic 2021)

Si enseñas demasiado tu vida por YouTube, luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## csainz (25 Dic 2021)

Tengo ideas encontradas. Me gusta cuando saca datos pero no con la voz de farlop diciendo burradas. Me fastidia que el robo sea real y político, pero también me quedo pensando en que es montaje con el número de cuenta en la descripción del video. Me gusta y me huele raro. Ya me equivoqué con revilla y el rey, de ahí la desconfianza.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. El otro día dijo que le habían censurado en Youtube de un modo que nunca se había visto antes: hacer como si el vídeo nunca hubiese existido. Borrado por completo de la plataforma. Alguien dijo que sonaba a CNI.
> 
> Qué decía? Pues relacionaba a distintas personas en una miniinvestigación que hizo. No me acuerdo de quiénes ni de qué, no me pareció algo superrelevante.



La tipica estrategia de facha magufo "ejquee me han borrao un visdeo impontantisimo que hablaba de pedofilia de Perroo Sanche... Sensura proge, ejque el sistema va contra mi.... Vivaaa ejpañaaaa vivaaa Crancooo!!


----------



## elojodeltuerto (25 Dic 2021)

*¿Quien es,este gayan?*


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La tipica estrategia de facha magufo "ejquee me han borrao un visdeo impontantisimo que hablaba de pedofilia de Perroo Sanche... Sensura proge, ejque el sistema va contra mi.... Vivaaa ejpañaaaa vivaaa Crancooo!!



la tipica estrategia de ROJO SUBNORMAL
todo lo que digan los no rojos es mentira.


----------



## Johnsons (25 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si, dale las gracias a la Guardia Sivih jajajaja que ahora mismo te ayudan jajajajajaja
> 
> La derecha ejjjpañola, defiende a un Rey Mason, que se rie de ellos defendiendo la Agenda 2030.
> 
> ...



Pues básicamente esto.

El hombre es muy bueno razonando, pero cuando se trata de Vox, las FCSE y la monarquía simplemente parece perder toda capacidad de lógica.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2021)

Johnsons dijo:


> Pues básicamente esto.
> 
> El hombre es muy bueno razonando, pero cuando se trata de Vox, las FCSE y la monarquía simplemente parece perder toda capacidad de lógica.



Si, es el nuevo Platon.... Es un cuñao que repite cuatro mongoladas que lee en el Inmundo o el Okdiarreario.


----------



## Vibrador letal (25 Dic 2021)

A ver si los reyes le traen ser concejals


----------



## Polybolis (25 Dic 2021)

Lo de las drogas realmente está de más, porque canta a años luz que eso estaba planeado por CNI o similar. Ya le pasó a Alberto Royuela una cosa parecida.

Parecerá una gilipollez, pero hay que ver más cine.


----------



## Lian (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Ni mas ni menos, si te expones al mundo a decir cosas que a mucha gente no le van a gustar, te arriesgas a esto, y ahora a llorar y a cabrearse... a saber si le han robado para drogas o para hacer daño sin mas...


----------



## csainz (25 Dic 2021)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> A ver si los reyes le traen ser concejals



Joder, no me gusta pero malpienso igual. Vox lo quiere por ser buen orador, pero sospecho que entre donaciones e ingresos youtube con algunos vídeos hasta virales vive bien. Se ha tenido que hacer autónomo y ha cambiado de casa. Los ratos de poda yo también los puedo hacer en la finca de mi padre... Muchos argumentos les estoy dando a los subnormales habituales progres del foro, pero no me cuadra del todo.


----------



## Saturno (25 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Como come la poya a la GC Con decir buen trabajo vale. Si no quiere mensajes que no de el tel.



Buen trabajo,nunca resuelven nada,a tomar huellas no vienen a no ser por una muerte.


----------



## Triyuga (25 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> o simple gangstalking



Son sus costumbres y tal...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2021)

tu hueles a subnormal , pero no ahora , desde hace tiempo 

alguien tenia que decirtelo


----------



## roquerol (25 Dic 2021)

Las FCSE saben gestionar estos "robos"


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Si enseñas demasiado tu vida por YouTube, luego pasa lo que pasa.



precisamente poca gente sabia que ya no vivia en Fuente alamo y se habia mudado a Mazarron
Yo con pocos datos sabia el sitio exacto donde vivia en Fuente alamo, pero la casa de Mazarron se ha dedicado a que no se sepa


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2021)

El Murciano Encabronao es un grande. Tiene vídeos buenísimos. En fin, espero que no sea un ajuste de cuentas, que es lo que me temo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Dic 2021)

joder. qué mal cuerpo se me ha quedado


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2021)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> *¿Quien es,este gayan?*



Habla por ti.


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Yo creo que la policía está hasta los cojones del gobierno, pero son mandados que cojones van a hacer y los que estaban con el coletas no creo que estuvieran te agrado allí pasando frío, en un puto chabolo



Si estás hasta los cojones y tragas es igual que si no lo haces.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Dic 2021)

He visto casi todos los videos del Murciano, y no voy a decir que sea un Crack, es alguien con un DON, no es que sea inteligente, que lo es, es que tiene un DON o de poder escrutar entre papeles o de investigador o de analista.

Lo digo absolutamente en serio, la gente que dice que el Murciano esto o lo otro es sencillamente subnormal, gilipollas y probablemente sea lega en economía, que lo será.

En materia económica, el Murciano me ha dado datos que me he quedado alucinado, ni yo lo sabía, ni sé de donde coge esos datos, ni como los enlaza para llegar a análisis brillantes, etc

Y yo sé economía y flipo con sus análisis

----

Esto es o simplemente casual, podía haber sido él como el vecino o es algo obviamente para darle un aviso.

Otra vía es que alguien que lo siga en youtube o sepa quien es lo haya visto por allí y ha podido dar el golpe.

Realmenten no se sabe porque no tenemos datos para dar ni hipótesis.

si me tuviese que decantar, sdiría que es un encargo del PSOE para darle un susto, pero sometido a que sea luego refutado y sea casual.

-----

Algo que digo en serio que ojalá tuviese al Murciano de Presidente de este país (antes Nación, antes Monarquía Hispánica, antes Imperio).


----------



## csainz (25 Dic 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> He visto casi todos los videos del Murciano, y no voy a decir que sea un Crack, es alguien con un DON, no es que sea inteligente, que lo es, es que tiene un DON o de poder escrutar entre papeles o de investigador o de analista.
> 
> Lo digo absolutamente en serio, la gente que dice que el Murciano esto o lo otro es sencillamente subnormal, gilipollas y probablemente sea lega en economía, que lo será.
> 
> ...



Esa es la parte que me gusta, pero tiene momentos en los que se pasa de vueltas y no te puedes creer que sea el mismo.


----------



## asakopako (25 Dic 2021)

Que se joda por lameporras hijo de puta.

Los derechos son los que te ganas por la fuerza, el resto son permisos que te dan y te quitan.


----------



## AlfredHard (25 Dic 2021)

No preocuparse chavales, ahora soros le manda unos birzum y hace un directo de 15 horas en tuis para reponerse de tan duro palo


----------



## Esflinter (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Hombre el CNI el CNI ....


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El Murciano Encabronao es un grande. Tiene vídeos buenísimos. En fin, espero que no sea un ajuste de cuentas, que es lo que me temo.



Yo Espero que si. Ojala sean unos menas mandados por alguno de Podemos para joderle jajajajjaja


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Wamba (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Vigilado por el CNI? menuda pelicula... que cosas dice el murciano este que susciten tal vigilancia?


----------



## superloki (25 Dic 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


>



Está claro que no está hablando de ladrones, y por eso ha hablado de su mujer y sus hijos mientras no podía contener las lágrimas...


----------



## elojodeltuerto (25 Dic 2021)

¿Un video borrado por el CNI? al cantamañanas este,lo borraría el sin darse cuenta.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Dic 2021)

no tiene alarma ni camaras?
pues que pida explicaciones al seguro


----------



## EGO (25 Dic 2021)

Robo cloaquero.


----------



## Fermi (25 Dic 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si, es el nuevo Platon.... Es un cuñao que repite cuatro mongoladas que lee en el Inmundo o el Okdiarreario.



Eso es un pedo que has soltado, menuda diarrea ment


elojodeltuerto dijo:


> ¿Un video borrado por el CNI? al cantamañanas este,lo borraría el sin darse cuenta.



Lo malo es que nadie te ha destrozado el ojo que te queda, yo te lo sacaba con una cuchara, progre hijo de ma grandísima puta.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Dic 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Algo que digo en serio que ojalá tuviese al Murciano de Presidente de este país *(antes Nación, antes Monarquía Hispánica, antes Imperio).*



Como ? 
Tiene ustec un orden muy distorsionado de la historia


----------



## Disolucion (25 Dic 2021)

Le han pegado un toque y el lo sabe.

Y lo importante es comprobar que no le hayan "dejado" nada.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2021)

Ahora se hara llamar el Mursiano ENCULAO....jajjajajaa

Se lo han follao donde mas les duele a los fachas, en su propia casa luego dira "ejque si lo pillo adentro le sacaria la hezcopetaa y lo matoo pero ejque en el gobierno sosialcomunijta se protege maj a los chorisos que a los fachas... Gñeee".


----------



## EGO (25 Dic 2021)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> ¿Un video borrado por el CNI? al cantamañanas este,lo borraría el sin darse cuenta.



¿A cuanto las putillas del hipodromo?


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Dic 2021)

Me suda la polla lo que le pase al propagandero votonto esté, y a todo su puto séquito de subnormales que lo alimentan. Esté payaso es el que pone a empresarios explotadores como ejemplo, y defiende llenandose la boca a hijos de puta clasistas en matrimonios comvenidos, que son dos masonazos dispuesto a saquear el pais y reirse en tú puta cara sin enterarse de nada.


----------



## Mk3 (25 Dic 2021)

pues el tío tiene más cojones que cualquiera del foro, dá la cara, sabes por dónde vive, dá unos datos que se pueden contrastar y parece un buen tío

después que algún día pierda las formas es otra cosa, pero harían falta más tíos como él en España.

lo siento por él, ánimo Raúl.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Dic 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


>



Si es un subnormal, que vale como iman para atraer a otros de su misma natulareza y que se atraen entre ellos.

Son criajos dice jajajja, que lo unico que quieren es pagase la ropa de marca y las drogas 

Si esto es un gilipollas en grado superlativo, masturbando el programa de VOX.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Dic 2021)

Alucino

Un tío que hace algo y la peña rajando de auténticas subnormalidades

Los que rajan no han hecho nada en su puta vida escribiendo desde el sofá de mierda de sí casa 

Joder hay más carajotes aquí criticando al Murciano que una sede de Podemos


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Dic 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Pero a ti qué te pasa subnormal



Que pones el video de un retrasado politizado que no se entera de nada, y que no tiene otra intencion que hacerse la coletilla con cuatro payaso como tú que lo validan, y ven en su retraso un hermano de su misma condición.


----------



## chusto (25 Dic 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


>



Lo veo derrotado al pobre. Vaya maricon.


----------



## elKaiser (25 Dic 2021)

Ladronzuelos?; pienso que es un aviso.


----------



## Fermoselle (25 Dic 2021)

AlfredHard dijo:


> No preocuparse chavales, ahora soros le manda unos birzum y hace un directo de 15 horas en tuis para reponerse de tan duro palo



Aqui podemita guarro ..


----------



## Fermoselle (25 Dic 2021)

chusto dijo:


> Lo veo derrotado al pobre. Vaya maricon.



Que no te toque a ti maricon..


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2021)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Me suda la polla lo que le pase al propagandero votonto esté, y a todo su puto séquito de subnormales que lo alimentan. Esté payaso es el que pone a empresarios explotadores como ejemplo, y defiende llenandose la boca a hijos de puta clasistas en matrimonios comvenidos, que son dos masonazos dispuesto a saquear el pais y reirse en tú puta cara sin enterarse de nada.



Pero que puta ESCORIA estas hecho, hijo de puta rojeras


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Dic 2021)

Es San Jacobo, cuanto mas grande mas bobo. El qué difiende a ladrones profesionales y saqueadores publicos con la solucion VOX. Se merece ser bien robado, él y no los demás... Ahora que llore como una nenaza, y que le cante un fandanguillo a su guardia civil, que se han portado como profesionales 

*ULTRAPACO

Esé es de tu banda de retrasados so cerdo!! Queda con el y daros por el culo como señal de mutua fraternidad....*


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2021)

chusto dijo:


> Lo veo derrotado al pobre. Vaya maricon.



Cuando estes podando arboles a la interperie sea fiesta o no , con viento y frio y te roben lo que has estado ganando, me lo cuentas


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Dic 2021)

LE HAN ROBADO A RAÚL MURCIANO ENCABRONAO​

• Se ha empezado a emitir en directo hace 18 minutos

*David Santos Directos*

NUEVA PLATAFORMA: www.es-tv.es


----------



## arandel (25 Dic 2021)

Joder algunos sois de lo mas infecto que hay en la sociedad. Vamos a ver que le han robado al pobre hombre en su propia casa y en vez de estar de su lado, estáis aquí despotricando de un pobre hombre. Unos que si le hace pajas a la GC, otro que si es de derecha, otro que si vox... Estáis gilipollas y merecéis tiro en nuca todos y cada uno de vosotros que os estáis haciendo pajas mentales, en vez de estar del lado de alguien que le han asaltado la casa. La madre que os pario a todos joder, ojala os asaltasen cuatro amegos y os dieron por culo antes y después de robaros.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Dic 2021)

arandel dijo:


> Joder algunos sois de lo mas infecto que hay en la sociedad. Vamos a ver que le han robado al pobre hombre en su propia casa y en vez de estar de su lado, estáis aquí despotricando de un pobre hombre. Unos que si le hace pajas a la GC, otro que si es de derecha, otro que si vox... Estáis gilipollas y merecéis tiro en nuca todos y cada uno de vosotros que os estáis haciendo pajas mentales, en vez de estar del lado de alguien que le han asaltado la casa. La madre que os pario a todos joder, ojala os asaltasen cuatro amegos y os dieron por culo antes y después de robaros.


----------



## arandel (25 Dic 2021)

CarneconOjos dijo:


>



y quién me va a callar tu?


----------



## chusto (25 Dic 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Cuando estes podando arboles a la interperie sea fiesta o no , con viento y frio y te roben lo que has estado ganando, me lo cuentas



Yo es que soy probe, no tengo mucho para que me roben. Lo que no le han robado el pc al hijo de puta para que siga soltando fachadas. Mira que esto me parece muy extraño que tenga los equipos informaticos intactos....No sera un invent para ponerse de victimita??


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (25 Dic 2021)

Bartleby dijo:


> pues ahora estará más encabronao.



Exacto,Creo que habrá un antes y un después notable en su actitud


----------



## elojodeltuerto (25 Dic 2021)

Anda que no le gusta a este el dinero,siempre poniendo bizumm o paypal en sus directos,y siempre diciendo que es de clase baja,cuando es el cacique del pueblo donde vive.


----------



## Gigatr0n (25 Dic 2021)

Quiero el número del cacho mierda este para inflarlo a wassapes en plan spam... solo por joder.


----------



## arandel (25 Dic 2021)

chusto dijo:


> Yo es que soy probe, no tengo mucho para que me roben. Lo que no le han robado el pc al hijo de puta para que siga soltando fachadas. Mira que esto me parece muy extraño que tenga los equipos informaticos intactos....No sera un invent para ponerse de victimita??



Lo que buscan es dinero y joyas que puedan empeñar rápido. Te crees tu que van a cargar con al torre del ordenador? Pero si han entrado en la oficina de un cliente en Barcelona con 2 mac y no se llevaron ninguno, se van a llevar un ordenador waltrapa? En mi casa anterior de barcelona tambien entraron y dejaron todos los electrométricos, la tele , todo. Solo se llevaron un par de relojes.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Y todos sabemos quién es. El político que empezó a acosarlo y perseguirlo desde que se le ocurrió destapar sus mierdas. El que actúa como una charo feminazi extrema.



arandel dijo:


> Lo que buscan es dinero y joyas que puedan empeñar rápido. Te crees tu que van a cargar con al torre del ordenador? Pero si han entrado en la oficina de un cliente en Barcelona con 2 mac y no se llevaron ninguno, se van a llevar un ordenador waltrapa? En mi casa anterior de barcelona tambien entraron y dejaron todos los electrométricos, la tele , todo. Solo se llevaron un par de relojes.



Un amigo trataba a drogatas psicológicamente y me contó que lo que roban siempre es electrónica porque es lo que más vale para vender. La gente pobre no tiene joyas.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Dic 2021)

Directo en apoyo a Raúl, "Un Murciano Encabronao"​

• 25 dic 2021

*Inocente Duke*

Ayer en la madrugada del 24 al 25, Raúl llegaba a su casa y se encontró que la habían desvalijado. Hemos decidido hacer este directo para apoyarle en estas fechas tan marcadas. A continuación ofrecemos su número de cuenta para que puedan ayudarle económicamente en la medida de lo posible. Compartan este vídeo para que tenga un mayor alcance. Muchísimas gracias y feliz navidad.

Número de cuenta: ES75 3018 5746 3520 3462 2213


----------



## At4008 (26 Dic 2021)

A un familiar muy cercano le robaron en casa hace poco. Se llevaron el dinero y todo lo que encontraron de oro.

La puerta tenía varias cerraduras, pero ni las tocaron. Hicieron palanca y las rompieron. Ningún vecino escuchó nada.

La única solución es alarma y puerta acorazada. La cerraduras en una puerta normal (incluso blindada) valen de muy poco.


----------



## JIBA (26 Dic 2021)

Ya hay cuatro localizados.


----------



## McNulty (26 Dic 2021)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Anda que no le gusta a este el dinero,siempre poniendo bizumm o paypal en sus directos,y siempre diciendo que es de clase baja,cuando es el cacique del pueblo donde vive.



Pero de qué vive este hombre? Porque de podar cuatro olivos de mierda ni de coña.

Me da que dejó el trabajo cuando se hizo famosillo en yt , y malvive con las donaciones de sus seguidores.


----------



## Javito68 (26 Dic 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que está vigilado por el CNI por las cosas que dice. Me huele a que alguien ha decidido joderle la pascua



Deberia revisar bien su ordenador y otros dispositivos por si le han metido pornografia infantil, o incluso drogas en su casa. Ya conocemos como es el *[VILLAREJO STYLE]* que se gastan algunos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Dic 2021)

Exacto. Es un tío inteligente, pero poco listo.
A mí esto me suena más a aviso que otra cosa.
Que violenten tu santuario de esa forma automáticamente te obliga a replantearte cosas. Eso sí, éste tío tiene de cabezón lo que tiene de grande.

En fin, le deseo lo mejor, pero estaba claro que está en el punto de mira de muchos hdps


----------



## chusto (26 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero de qué vive este hombre? Porque de podar cuatro olivos de mierda ni de coña.
> 
> Me da que dejó el trabajo cuando se hizo famosillo en yt , y malvive con las donaciones de sus seguidores.



En la derecha tienen mucha pasta para apesebrar voceros de estos. Mira el Alvise o el Negre que son lamentables y pateticos, van soltando toda clase de basura, pierden juicios y siguen tan frescos. Porque?? Porque hay detras gente que les paga.


----------



## eL PUERRO (26 Dic 2021)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Exacto. Es un tío inteligente, pero poco listo.
> A mí esto me suena más a aviso que otra cosa.
> Que violenten tu santuario de esa forma automáticamente te obliga a replantearte cosas. Eso sí, éste tío tiene de cabezón lo que tiene de grande.
> 
> En fin, le deseo lo mejor, pero estaba claro que está en el punto de mira de muchos hdps



a VER tampoco nos flipemos, a mis tíos le pasó lo mismo en la misma fecha hace unos años y que yo sepa no tienen canal en Youtuc.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2021)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Anda que no le gusta a este el dinero,siempre poniendo bizumm o paypal en sus directos,y siempre diciendo que es de clase baja,cuando es el cacique del pueblo donde vive.



a ignorados


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero de qué vive este hombre? Porque de podar cuatro olivos de mierda ni de coña.
> 
> Me da que dejó el trabajo cuando se hizo famosillo en yt , y malvive con las donaciones de sus seguidores.



Como se nota que no ves sus videos


----------



## chusto (26 Dic 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Como se nota que no ves sus videos



Lo conoces en persona??


----------



## eL PUERRO (26 Dic 2021)

vAMOS a ver, el condón humano, el coletagrasienta o el mariquita bocsero todavía tienen su gracia, pero todos estos subproductos c0mo l davic santos, el murciano, el de logroño, la alienada y demás son un coñazo de chupipandi.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Dic 2021)

He visto hasta "dar las gracias a la juardia siví"

Que le den mucho por culo.


----------



## AlfredHard (26 Dic 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Aqui podemita guarro ..



Que voxemitas y demás mierda constitucionalista me llame podemita me la pone durísima. No sabéis ni por donde os sopla el aire


----------



## McNulty (26 Dic 2021)

chusto dijo:


> En la derecha tienen mucha pasta para apesebrar voceros de estos. Mira el Alvise o el Negre que son lamentables y pateticos, van soltando toda clase de basura, pierden juicios y siguen tan frescos. Porque?? Porque hay detras gente que les paga.



A mi alvise me mola, es un tocapelotas a la hezpañola y tiene contactos. En cambio al negre no le aguanto, además es muy covidiota.


----------



## Decipher (26 Dic 2021)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> vAMOS a ver, el condón humano, el coletagrasienta o el mariquita bocsero todavía tienen su gracia, pero todos estos subproductos c0mo l davic santos, el murciano, el de logroño, la alienada y demás son un coñazo de chupipandi.



Para gustos colores. Pon telecinco.


----------



## arandel (26 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi alvise me mola, es un tocapelotas a la hezpañola y tiene contactos. En cambio al negre no le aguanto, además es muy covidiota.



Negre es gilipollas, es como la Anita pastor del otro lado.


----------



## eL PUERRO (26 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Para gustos colores. Pon telecinco.



estás planteando una falsa dicotomía: o el "team facha" o telecirco. pUES no, hay mil opciones diferentes haminjo, sin salir de Youtubec.

dEL "team facha" no es que no me guste su ideología, sino que la mayoría son una chupipandi de resabiaditos con cultura más que justita timando a los tontos de los donativos con emisiones de horas y horas dándole publicidad a la mandanga progre y señalando lo evidente. por no hablar del constante salseo, es una prensa del corazón para millenials.

He "salvado" al condón, al infovloger y al de la barba de pelo púbico porque al menos me transmiten algo más de preparación en los vídeos y un estilo propio, saben hacer entretenimiento, no es juntarse 3 pavos 2 horas a decir en buble "jaja los progres son tontos y la Irene Montero una trepa, gracias Goku1997 por tu superchac, donadme por paypal y comprad mis camisetas con lema demigrante"


----------



## Decipher (26 Dic 2021)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> estás planteando una falsa dicotomía: o el "team facha" o telecirco. pUES no, hay mil opciones diferentes haminjo, sin salir de Youtubec.
> 
> dEL "team facha" no es que no me guste su ideología, sino que la mayoría son una chupipandi de resabiaditos con cultura más que justita timando a los tontos de los donativos con emisiones de horas y horas dándole publicidad a la mandanga progre y señalando lo evidente. por no hablar del constante salseo, es una prensa del corazón para millenials.
> 
> He "salvado" al condón, al infovloger y al de la barba de pelo púbico porque al menos me transmiten algo más de preparación en los vídeos y un estilo propio, saben hacer entretenimiento, no es juntarse 3 pavos 2 horas a decir en buble "jaja los progres son tontos y la Irene Montero una trepa, gracias Goku1997 por tu superchac, donadme por paypal y comprad mis camisetas con lema demigrante"



Pues nada que se salven los que tienen tu seal of approval y quemamos al resto. Cualquiera de ellos incluso los que yo no veo ya ha hecho mas que tú. A ver si te piensas que todo ese trabajo lo tienen que hacer gratis, no ya para entretenerte a tí si no para que no los critiques.

A mi me parece perfecto que vendan camisetas, que tengan paypals y que se busquen la vida por lo que basicamente es un trabajo. En cuanto a lo de que si es de calidad o no, pues depende, a mi de un video de media hora de UTBH saco dos cosas interesantes porque todo lo demás me lo se, pero la inmensa mayoria de la gente no sigue estos temas tanto como yo ni desde hace tanto tiempo o sea que cumple una función para un tipo de público que no soy yo, la alienada está bien para enterarte de lo que va pasando en el mundillo de la cultura pop y así todos, cada uno tiene su nicho, que a tí no te guste o no te aporte no necesariamente quiere decir que sea malo.


----------



## eL PUERRO (26 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues nada que se salven los que tienen tu seal of approval y quemamos al resto. Cualquiera de ellos incluso los que yo no veo ya ha hecho mas que tú. A ver si te piensas que todo ese trabajo lo tienen que hacer gratis, no ya para entretenerte a tí si no para que no los critiques.
> 
> A mi me parece perfecto que vendan camisetas, que tengan paypals y que se busquen la vida por lo que basicamente es un trabajo. En cuanto a lo de que si es de calidad o no, pues depende, a mi de un video de media hora de UTBH saco dos cosas interesantes porque todo lo demás me lo se, pero la inmensa mayoria de la gente no sigue estos temas tanto como yo ni desde hace tanto tiempo o sea que cumple una función para un tipo de público que no soy yo, la alienada está bien para enterarte de lo que va pasando en el mundillo de la cultura pop y así todos, cada uno tiene su nicho, que a tí no te guste o no te aporte no necesariamente quiere decir que sea malo.



si a mí me parece estupendo que se ganen la vida ofreciendo un producto por el que otros quieren pagar, pero si me parecen un puto coñazo de gente qué se le va a hacer, solo es una opinión personal. lo mismo te digo de la ballena Ibai o del rubius, olé sus huevos que viven de ello y entretienen a sus seguidores, pero me parecen insufribles.


----------



## chemarin (26 Dic 2021)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Anda que no le gusta a este el dinero,siempre poniendo bizumm o paypal en sus directos,y siempre diciendo que es de clase baja,cuando es el cacique del pueblo donde vive.



¿El murciano el cacique del pueblo? Desde luego que eres una muestra de que el 90 % de los españoles son retrasados mentales o hijos de la gran puta, tú debes de ser las dos cosas.


----------



## chemarin (26 Dic 2021)

AlfredHard dijo:


> No preocuparse chavales, ahora soros le manda unos birzum y hace un directo de 15 horas en tuis para reponerse de tan duro palo



Otro ejemplo del español promedio, retrasado mental y/o hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## AlfredHard (26 Dic 2021)

chemarin dijo:


> Otro ejemplo del español promedio, retrasado mental y/o hijo de la gran puta.



Corre a ver al tonto este, al ludópata de trotapoker o al judeonte y le pagáis los vicios, y no te olvides de enviarle unos birzum al colin rivas ese que también lo está pasando mal


----------



## Decipher (26 Dic 2021)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> si a mí me parece estupendo que se ganen la vida ofreciendo un producto por el que otros quieren pagar, pero si me parecen un puto coñazo de gente qué se le va a hacer, solo es una opinión personal. lo mismo te digo de la ballena Ibai o del rubius, olé sus huevos que viven de ello y entretienen a sus seguidores, pero me parecen insufribles.



Si no te gusta perfecto, pero no hay mas opciones si quieres oir algo de disidencia. Dices que sin salir de Youtube, el resto de Youtubers también te van a pedir pasta, supongo que puedes ver canales de ropa o de videojuegos, pero no se que les verás a esos que sea sustancialmente diferente de lo que hacen los otros. Si te quejas del salseo en eso si te voy a dar la razón, pero yo no veo canales que hagan salseo. ¿Que son muy básicos? Están bien para ponerlos de fondo mientras haces algo, la radio dan arcadas escucharla y también apela al minimo común denominador, por lo menos estos tienen sentido crítico.


----------



## JIBA (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## MrYeyo (27 Dic 2021)

Joder ya le han borrado el video? Y esta vez por qué?


----------



## ppd (27 Dic 2021)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> estás planteando una falsa dicotomía: o el "team facha" o telecirco. pUES no, hay mil opciones diferentes haminjo, sin salir de Youtubec.
> 
> dEL "team facha" no es que no me guste su ideología, sino que la mayoría son una chupipandi de resabiaditos con cultura más que justita timando a los tontos de los donativos con emisiones de horas y horas dándole publicidad a la mandanga progre y señalando lo evidente. por no hablar del constante salseo, es una prensa del corazón para millenials.
> 
> He "salvado" al condón, al infovloger y al de la barba de pelo púbico porque al menos me transmiten algo más de preparación en los vídeos y un estilo propio, saben hacer entretenimiento, no es juntarse 3 pavos 2 horas a decir en buble "jaja los progres son tontos y la Irene Montero una trepa, gracias Goku1997 por tu superchac, donadme por paypal y comprad mis camisetas con lema demigrante"



Quién es el de la barba de pelo púbico?


----------



## JIBA (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## Pollepolle (22 May 2022)

Han quitado el video. Yo me imagino que es porque se echo a llorar como una puta maricona jajajajajjaa


----------

